# How long to reach hunting accuracy?



## Davo

Hi guys, im new to the forum,been shooting ttf for a month or so and was just wondering how long it took you guys to be able to hit say a 50mm target 8 out of 10 from 20m. I know everyone is different so thought it would be interesting to know your experiences.


----------



## brucered

I'm a year in and still can't come close to your numbers. Most of my measured shooting is from 10m and I consider myself a decent shot

Granted I don't shoot every day like some.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

It took me a couple months of steady practice to hit a plastic practice golfball with 80% accuracy/consistency @ 20m. It was a lot of shooting. I was already shooting for a few years, but I was only plinking cans...
How I achieved the 80% success rate was by shooting at beer caps. The smaller the target, the faster you will improve....I use plastic golf balls for hunting warm-ups and maintenance because they are cheap to buy at Walmart, very durable, and beer caps are unhealthy for me (hiccup°) lol

The most important thing to remember is to maintain good form and relax. Consistency is all about maintaining the same form with every shot...but you have to have fun too, so don't get too impatient, or count every hit and miss. If you take it too serious, it can do more harm than good...Trust me...I've been down that road. Frustration leads to lack of confidence...Which is bad..It has to be enjoyable.

So, just shoot...And be mindful of your form....You'll be knockin' em down soon enough, I am sure!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

MikmaqWarrior said:


> It took me a couple months of steady practice to hit a plastic practice golfball with 80% accuracy/consistency @ 20m. It was a lot of shooting. I was already shooting for a few years, but I was only plinking cans...
> How I achieved the 80% success rate was by shooting at beer caps. The smaller the target, the faster you will improve....I use plastic golf balls for hunting warm-ups and maintenance because they are cheap to buy at Walmart, very durable, and beer caps are unhealthy for me (hiccup°) lol
> 
> The most important thing to remember is to maintain good form and relax. Consistency is all about maintaining the same form with every shot...but you have to have fun too, so don't get too impatient, or count every hit and miss. If you take it too serious, it can do more harm than good...Trust me...I've been down that road. Frustration leads to lack of confidence...Which is bad..It has to be enjoyable.
> 
> So, just shoot...And be mindful of your form....You'll be knockin' em down soon enough, I am sure!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Actually...My hunting distance is usually between 15 - 20m.....Which I try to keep to 15 because my accuracy goes down below 8/10 the further back I am...Realistically 12 meters is ideal

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat

Folks around these parts tell me that I was hitting 5mm targets at 20m 8 out of 10 shots before I was weaned...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

StretchandEat said:


> Folks around these parts tell me that I was hitting 5mm targets at 20m 8 out of 10 shots before I was weaned...


In these parts, we sing songs about you 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat

I exist in somewhere in a place between Myth & Legend..


----------



## Davo

Cheers for the replies fellas!! , I know it will come with practice.. I can hit a can 8 out of 10 from 20 yards but im struggling to hit smaller targets consistently im maybe hitting 3 out of 10. I find it dificult to get the practice in on smaller targets as i just get frustrated with missing a lot and have to take a break.


----------



## romanljc

Don't know but I do know that people who hunt for food with slingshots when they are really hungry get really good at it pretty fast . Us a light setup it will help


----------



## honorary pie

i do not second this opinion^^^^

if you wanna get good enough to hunt, you are the path, but I'd practice often with the heaviest band setup I can, or what I plan to hunt with (I do hunt), as a light setup will not prep you the draw weight of a hunting rig, but will amount to hand shake and inconsistency... if you can hit a can that often at 20m, go straight to a bottle cap at 20...worry not about misses, congratulate yourself on hits and keep it interesting... i like to walk around and shoot from every distance and elevation I can.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

I agree with @honorary pie....Light bands are good for target shooting and you might want to stick to that while you work your way up to a heavier bandset before going on a hunt. It will give you time to hone your skills and build your muscles up before going out into the field...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Mac

I think it depends on what you plan to hunt. I have been watching - Joefe catapult shooter - on YT he hunts mainly pheasant and wood pigeon exclusively (from his driver seat lol) with single band set and 9.5mm (3/8") steels. He reckons the single band set improves accuracy and is still very capable for hunting. Here he is talking about it. (no kills in this vid) I've linked to where he is talking about the bands and steels but the whole vid is worth a watch for ttf aiming tips.






And in this vid his mate kills a hare at what looks about 25m or more with the same 9.5mm steel and a single latex band setup.






cheers

Jonny


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Jonny Mac said:


> I think it depends on what you plan to hunt. I have been watching - Joefe catapult shooter - on YT he hunts mainly pheasant and wood pigeon exclusively (from his driver seat lol) with single band set and 9.5mm (3/8") steels. He reckons the single band set improves accuracy and is still very capable for hunting. Here he is talking about it. (no kills in this vid) I've linked to where he is talking about the bands and steels but the whole vid is worth a watch for ttf aiming tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this vid his mate kills a hare at what looks about 25m or more with the same 9.5mm steel and a single latex band setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jonny


All I use is 27--22mm taper, single TBG for hunting with 3/8" steel....Anything bigger than 20-15s is good with 3/8...So when I said, "light bands" I meant too light...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Jonny Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on what you plan to hunt. I have been watching - Joefe catapult shooter - on YT he hunts mainly pheasant and wood pigeon exclusively (from his driver seat lol) with single band set and 9.5mm (3/8") steels. He reckons the single band set improves accuracy and is still very capable for hunting. Here he is talking about it. (no kills in this vid) I've linked to where he is talking about the bands and steels but the whole vid is worth a watch for ttf aiming tips.
> 
> 
> 
> And in this vid his mate kills a hare at what looks about 25m or more with the same 9.5mm steel and a single latex band setup.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> All I use is 27--22mm taper, single TBG for hunting with 3/8" steel....Anything bigger than 20-15s is good with 3/8...So when I said, "light bands" I meant too light...
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree I think accuracy is more important


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

romanljc said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on what you plan to hunt. I have been watching - Joefe catapult shooter - on YT he hunts mainly pheasant and wood pigeon exclusively (from his driver seat lol) with single band set and 9.5mm (3/8") steels. He reckons the single band set improves accuracy and is still very capable for hunting. Here he is talking about it. (no kills in this vid) I've linked to where he is talking about the bands and steels but the whole vid is worth a watch for ttf aiming tips.
> 
> 
> 
> And in this vid his mate kills a hare at what looks about 25m or more with the same 9.5mm steel and a single latex band setup.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> All I use is 27--22mm taper, single TBG for hunting with 3/8" steel....Anything bigger than 20-15s is good with 3/8...So when I said, "light bands" I meant too light...
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I think accuracy is more important
Click to expand...

I am a huge advocate of shot placement before power...Ask anyone on the forum....However, you still need adequate energy for a humane kill, even with a well placed shot...It's a balance...Going too light can be just as as going too heavy...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Mac

MikmaqWarrior said:


> All I use is 27--22mm taper, single TBG for hunting with 3/8" steel....Anything bigger than 20-15s is good with 3/8...So when I said, "light bands" I meant too light...


Wow smaller than 20-15 now that would be light lol. I am just so used to hearing the double theraband ½" lead set up being promoted for hunting but it is so difficult to practice and become accurate with. I just presumed by light y'all meant single bands. I was going to try 30-25 but your 27-22 sounds like a plan for the 3/8 I'll give it a go, might help eliminate any potential hand slap.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Jonny Mac said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I use is 27--22mm taper, single TBG for hunting with 3/8" steel....Anything bigger than 20-15s is good with 3/8...So when I said, "light bands" I meant too light...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow smaller than 20-15 now that would be light lol. I am just so used to hearing the double theraband ½" lead set up being promoted for hunting but it is so difficult to practice and become accurate with. I just presumed by light y'all meant single bands. I was going to try 30-25 but your 27-22 sounds like a plan for the 3/8 I'll give it a go, might help eliminate any potential hand slap.
Click to expand...

I use 30-25mm when I need that extra zip for longer shots, or when the weather is colder...Or when using .36 lead

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

